# Add "lens" gallery for teleconverters?



## MrFotoFool (Nov 27, 2018)

The lens galleries are divided into Canon fixed lens, Canon Zoom lens, and the same for third party. I was thinking it would be nice to have a new tab added for teleconverters (aka extenders). Since there are so few I don't think we need full tabs for Canon and third party (like the lens galleries). We can just list each model (Canon or other brand) within the main tab.

I know people (myself included) will post images taken with teleconverters under the gallery for the lens on which they were used. I just thought it would be handy to have these separated so we can see how well teleconverters perform with a variety of lenses. Thoughts?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2018)

My opinion would be to leave it as it is. (lens + converter = placed in lens gallery).
Of yourse some are interested in the TC IQ performance.
But I suppose this will also depend on the lens it is combined with and of course the body/sensor, esp. APS-C vs. FF. 
Too many variables in the equation, IMO.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2018)

Most of the lens galleries haven't had any activity for months or years.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Most of the lens galleries haven't had any activity for months or years.



I wonder if people even them, I think that the other galleries by subject get most of the activity.


----------

